# New "reader" banned



## Harold_V (May 8, 2013)

In today's private messages I found the following:


> Dear Prospective buyer,
> 
> 
> I'm representative of Community in Abiadjan by owners of gold dust and bars. The Village Miners are looking for a reliable buyer of Gold dust/Bars and I have been mandated to sell 450kgs gold dust and 200kgs bars available in the mining villages. The Village Miners are the real owners of the metal and are digging directly from the mining fields.
> ...



It goes without saying----Money does not go looking for people. It's the other way around. Only a fool would assume that he could do business with such an offer and get anything for his trouble besides an empty wallet. 

I banned this reader immediately, and have obscured his email address. If any of you have received the same solicitation, my advice to you is to ignore the offer, no matter how tempting it may be. 

Harold


----------



## its-all-a-lie (May 9, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> In today's private messages I found the following:
> 
> 
> > Dear Prospective buyer,
> ...




So im not gonna receive the 2 kilo bars i bought from this cat? :x


----------



## SFC (May 9, 2013)

Harold, I was going to use some of that "Nigerian" money to buy to of gold from that man. :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (May 10, 2013)

Chuckle!

I have a way of wetting no a guy's charcoal, don't I? 

Harold


----------

